# Can I give my mouse paracetamol?



## Abwettar (Oct 28, 2013)

My mouse with the bad skin hasn't managed to recover properly so he's going to the vets tomorrow.
In the meantime he seems like he's in pain tonight and I wondered if I could give him paracetamol to ease it until tomorrow?
I only have the tablets though.

Wondering as well if anyone can give me their opinion on what to do with him. Frustratingly his sores were getting better until a few days ago when I wasn't home to put cream on him and he just chewed all his sides open. He looks quite bad but I read a steroid injection could stop the irritation and give him chance to recover. I don't really want to have him pts unless I really have to but should I try to get him better or just give up on him? I don't know!


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

It's quite hard to dose Paracetamol properly for small mammals like mice.
You really have to get the dosage right (300mg/kg) or you can kill it.
And Paracetamol only works for about 4 hours.
other than that it could work.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Ask a vet. Seems a bit risky. I know cats can die from eating Aspirin.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Dosing your animals yourself if you're not a vet or are familiar with the product and correct use is always risky. 
And you are right, cats can die from aspirin. Cats are also extremely sensitive to paracetamol.

I searched the literature a bit concerning mice and analgesics. 
You could try meloxicam. There are oral preparations for cats that you could use. If you have such a case again this might be something to discuss with your vet.


----------

